# Teaching in Montreal



## Scheherazade (Apr 10, 2012)

I'm a British qualified teacher looking to immigrate to Montreal, Canada. I want to know what it takes to qualify to teach in Montreal & how to subsequently get a job. 

Any advice and help is appreciated. 

Cher


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Do you read, write and speak fluent French???


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 10, 2012)

Auld Yin said:


> Do you read, write and speak fluent French???


Not fluently but I'm learning.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Scheherazade said:


> Not fluently but I'm learning.


Why Montreal? If you are not completely fluent, it will be very difficult. (It's not just conversational French you need to know, but educational administrative French as well!) I know people who did French immersion in Ontario most of their school years who aren't _fluent_ enough. Perhaps you can see if there are any "international" schools based out of Montreal where the language thing won't be such an issue.


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 10, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> Why Montreal? If you are not completely fluent, it will be very difficult. (It's not just conversational French you need to know, but educational administrative French as well!) I know people who did French immersion in Ontario most of their school years who aren't fluent enough. Perhaps you can see if there are any "international" schools based out of Montreal where the language thing won't be such an issue.


My partner lives in Montreal. I don't have a choice really.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2012)

I don't know what level you teach, but there are some schools for English students (at all levels, I believe). There are a couple English universities in Montreal - McGill and Concordia, and I think there are 5 or 6 English CEGEPs, which are post secondary schools that can either be used for technical programs or to prepare for university studies. If you teach school-aged children, you might want to check out the English Montreal School Board web site.

Do you think sponsorship is an option? If you and your partner have been together long enough or are married and are committed to each other long-term, it could be a way to at least secure your ability to live and work freely in Quebec (and then the licensing to work could be worked on separately).

I did find this on the Immigration Quebec web site:

Immigration-Québec - Teaching profession

I should probably add that Montreal is relatively bilingual, so an English speaker wouldn't necessarily have a problem, except perhaps regarding employment (but some people get by never learning). If you didn't want to live downtown, there are even English areas to live on the island of Montreal (the West Island, specifically).


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 10, 2012)

Thank you so much for taking the time to reply to my post. I'll pursue the links you gave me for they seem promising. 
I'm a secondary school teacher teaching up to 18 so these schools will suit me fine. 
I'd rather not take the sponsorship route because we need to prove we've been together for minimum 2 years which would take a while. 
Again, I really appreciate your advice, thank you.


----------

